# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  6l6      2X33W        TUBE  AMPLIFIER

## p.gabr

6L6  STEREO  AUDIO   TUBE  AMPLIFIER 

                            ΜΕ      4 -6L6      -     4- ΕCC83       KAI     EM 80    

                                         TEXNIKA XAΡΑΚΤΙΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ
  ΙΣΧΥΣ ΕΧΟΔΟΥ        HI   2Χ34 W  RMS                         H           LOW    2Χ 27 W  RMS         4Ω
  ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ              <     100MV   / 100KΩ
  ΤΑΞΗ  ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΑΣ  ΑΒ1    
  ΡΕΥΜΑ ΗΡΕΜΙΑΣ  160 MA  ΣΤΑ  430V                 Η  180MA   ΣΤΑ 390V  ΣΤΟ LOW 
  THD (συνολική παραμ) MIKΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΟ   0.6%   ΣΤΑ  25 W    1%   ΣΤΑ 32W       
  ΤΡΙΤΗ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΗ  >50db      ΗΑΜ>60db      
  17hz -20 khz   +- 2db              Διαφορά καναλιών    <0.5db
  ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ 600 ΕURO
  ΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ  AMPEG  ME ΛΙΓΕΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ             ΜΤ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ  1750J HAMMOND    
  KOYTI    200x300x70mm    BAΦΗ   ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ  4 ΕΠΙΣΤΩΣΕΩΝ     HARLEY  MA-OOO7

----------

SeAfasia (10-01-18)

----------


## p.gabr

Προσπάθησα για μια παραδοσιακή κατασκευή χαμηλού κόστους      Τα αποτελέσματα έλεγχου ληφθηκαν σε  dummy load 5ωμ    με την ιδιοσσυκευή  συνδεμένη στο  line in  του computer με κάρτα ήχου creative    και ανάλογο  software   ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ  ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ
 Θα ηθελα να επισυναψω τον  φακελο με τις μετρησεις  αλλα ΔΙΣΤΥΧΩΣ  ΔΕΝ  ΧΩΡΑΕΙ  ΕΙΝΑΙ 3 ΜΒ   οποιος τον θελει  μπορω να τον στειλω με email .  ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ

----------


## ikaros1978

Ωραιος Παναγιωτη! μπραβο.καλα ακουσματα

----------


## moutoulos

Καλά δεν το συζητάμε ..., άψογος.

----------


## tiger135

Παναγιωτη , τα συγχαρητηρια μου για την οπτικά και πιστευω και ακουστικά άριστη κατασκευή σου. Μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ ο παλιός κλασσικός τρόπος κατασκευής πανω σε κόσσες, καθώς και το ρετρό οργανάκι για τα ρευματα της πολωσης των λυχνιών, αλλά και το VU  με την EM80  Για το βάψιμο δεν λέω τίποτα.. το λέει η επεξεργασία που εκανες με 4 στρώσεις. Και πάλι ενα μεγαλο μπράβο, υποκλίνομαι..

----------


## Phatt

Τι να πουμε για αυτο εδω το μηχανακι!Αψογο!
Μου αρεσει παρα πολυ που το design της κατασκευης θυμιζει κατασκευες του 1930.Να το χαιρεσαι.
Ερωτηση: Το πορτοκαλι plexiglas που ακριβως εξυπηρετει;

----------


## johnnkast

Ολα τα λεφτα φιλε η ΕΜ80 και το οργανακι.....υποκλινομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elettronica

πολύ καλό μπράβο χρόνια είχα να δω μαγικό μάτι σε κατασκευή

----------


## Hulk

Ενα ακομα μπραβο και απο εμενα φιλε Παναγιωτη! Καλοδουλευτος!!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

:Thumbup:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup: 
η μία λάμπα γιαστί πρασινίζει?
και ωρασιες οι λαμπες που μπλεδιαζουν  :OK:

----------


## tomhel

Καλος όρισες και εσυ στο κλαμπ των "λαμπατων" diy'αδων.....
Αψογος φιλε , μπραβο σου...
Πολυ ομορφη η κατασκευή σου , θυμιζει πολυ ρετρο κατασκευή και ειμαι σίγουρος οτι παιζει πολυ ωραια...
Εγω ειμαι πιο τεχνοκρατης στις κατασκευες μου ( πλακετες , σταθεροποιημένα τροφοδοτικα κ.τ.λ ) αλλα και οι κοσσες εχουν την δικη τους ομορφια , ιδιετερα οταν ολη η κατασκευη θυμιζει την τεχνολογια της τοτε εποχης..
Ερώτηση κρίσεως...
Τα 33 watt πολλα δεν ειναι για 6L6..??
Χωρις να ξερω πολλα γυρω απο μετρήσεις , εχω αμφιβολία και για τα 40watt του δικου μου ( 2xel34 pp )...
Εχω την εντύπωση πως ειναι κατα πολυ λιγότερα..
Αυτοι που γνωριζουν περισσοτερα απο μετρήσεις ας πουνε την γνώμη τους..


ΥΓ** Παναγιωτη , εαν μπορεις φτιαξε λιγακι πιο καθαρο το σχηματικο για να μπορει και καποιος αλλος φιλος να το διαβασει πιο ευκολα..
Ειναι ενας ενισχυτής που πρεπει να φτιαχτεί και απο αλλους.!!

----------


## IOANNIS

συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!!!! αψογη η κατασκευη του ενισχυτη!!! δεν εχω λογια!!  :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

θα ηθελα να πω  ενα μαγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους 
ΛΙΓΕΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ
Η ΙΣΧΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ  ΕΙΝΑΙ    ΜΕΤΡΗΜΕΝΗ   13 VRMS     ME ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ 2%  ΠΑΡΑΜΟΡΦΟΣΗ  ΜΕ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ 5.1 Ω  ....κλιπαρει  στα 13,6....                  Eτσι εχουμε   13χ13/5,1= 33.1W
OI 6L6 AΥΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ  ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ 45 W 
το πλαιξι γλας καλυπτει την πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου  ΚΑΙ Η ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΣΤΑ 30 W 1000HZ
Διστυχως η συμπιεση χαλαιει πολυ τις εικονες    εαν δεν  φαινεται το σχεδιο να το στειλω  παλι

----------


## p.gabr

> η μία λάμπα γιαστί πρασινίζει?
> και ωρασιες οι λαμπες που μπλεδιαζουν



 KAΛΟΟΟ αργησα να το καταλαβω

----------


## nikman

Παναγιωτη συγχαρητηρια πολυ καλη κατασκευη.Σου ευχομαι καλες ακροασεις.

----------


## spirakos

Παναγιωτη πηρες φορα με τις λαμπες..συγχαρητηρια για τη κατασκευη σου
Καλες ακροασεις!

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστω  Σπυρο    ΕΠΙΣΥΝΑΠΤΩ  ξανα  2 εικονες στο 13 ποστ Τα χαρακτηριστικα της 6l6wgb   οπου αναφερεται  λειτουργεια εως και  47 w   καθως και το αρχικο σχεδιο ampeg  SB 12
ΣΩΣΤΕΣ  ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ      ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ tomhel

----------


## _ab

Συνχαρητηρια για την αψογη κατασκευη σου!.Αλλα να ρωτησω κατι????Η παραμορφωση δεν ειναι μεγαλη (1%)????Εννοω ακουστικα δεν ακους να αλλιωνεται ο ηχος????

----------


## p.gabr

> Συνχαρητηρια για την αψογη κατασκευη σου!.Αλλα να ρωτησω κατι????Η παραμορφωση δεν ειναι μεγαλη (1%)????Εννοω ακουστικα δεν ακους να αλλιωνεται ο ηχος????



Μπορεις να ακουσεις παραμορφωση απο 3% και πανω   μονον  οταν  εχεις μονο ενα τονο (γεννητρια) με μουσικη  δεν καταλαβαινεις  ουτε στα 5%   ....οι  σινκλ  ενισχητες (οχι push pulll)   εχουν  αποδεκτο  το 5%       το κατω  απο 1 ειναι  πολυ καλο    και  βεβαιως  πολυ ασταθμητο  μια μεταβολη εστω  και στην τροφοδoσια παει  στα 2 ακομα και λυχνιες να αλλαξεις  το εχασες το παιχνιδι

----------


## navar

υπέροχη ρετρό κατασκευή !!!
δεν έχω λόγια !!!

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστω κωστα
ΘΕΜΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗΣ
Θα ηθελα να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση  στο  θεμα ισχυς   
ο τροπος  που προανεφερα ειναι πραγματικος και αναφισβιτητος της μετρησης  ισχυος
Εαν ομως το συνδεουμε στο μεγαφωνο  και μετρησουμε  βλεπουμε μια πολυ μεγαλυτερη ταση στα ακρα των μεγαφωνων
παραδειγμα  17V στα 4ωμ στον  δικο μου που αντιστοιχει σε 72w . Σιγουρα καθοριστικο ρολο παιζει το Ζ των μεγαφωνων  ΟΜΩΣ δεν μπορει να ειναι μονο αυτος ο λογος . Το εχω διαπιστωσει σε ολους αυτο το φαινομενο
Μηπως εχει να κανει και η αντιηλεκτρεγετικη ιδιοτητα των πηνιων μ/τ -μεγαφωνου    (υπερταση)  και αυξανουν αυτη την ταση-     Μηπως αυτη η ισχυς εχει αλλη ονομασια πχ  μουσικα- Μηπως αυτος ο συνδιασμος μ/τ-μεγαφωνο δινουν τις διαφορες που πολλοι λενε οτι εχουν οι λαμπατοι ενισχυτες.
Εγω ομως δεν εχω  πειστει   οτι οι λαμπατοι αποδιδουν καλλυτερα  -     ισως ακουγονται-   ισως η ιδεα

----------


## giavra

Λεβαντόπαιδο έγραψες

----------


## kostasde

Δεν εχω λογια στα εχουν πει ηδη τα παιδια ποιο πανω οσο για τις κοσσες εγω λαμπα μονο ετσι δουλευω και ας ειναι παιδεμα για πολλους
Και παλι μπραβο 
Οσο για τον ηχο της λαμπας σηκωνει πολυ συζητηση και εχει σχεση και με τις αρμονικες που ενισχυει αλλα και με τους μετ/στες στην εξοδο και και και !!!!
Σε αλλους αρεσει και σε αλλους οχι .Οπως και νανε παντως καλοακουστος. 



Για να μετρησουμε ισχυ το φορτιο μας θα πρεπει να ειναι καθαρα ωμικο

----------


## kentar

> Εγω ομως δεν εχω  πειστει   οτι οι λαμπατοι αποδιδουν καλλυτερα  -     ισως ακουγονται-   ισως η ιδεα



Παναγιώτη συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή σου.
Το αν ακουγεται ενα λαμπάτο μηχανημα καλυτερα η οχι ο τελικος  κριτης είναι το αυτι του ακροατή.
Σιγουρα όμως ακουγεται διαφορετικά.Προσωπικά εκτιμώ ότι η λάμπα έχει πιο 'πλούσιο' ήχο.
Οποιος ακουει blues , jazz  , ελληνικό έντεχνο το διακρίνει αμέσως.
Οι μετρήσεις που παίρνεις είναι απο το φορτίο στο line in της κάρτας ήχου;
Μέχρι πόσα Vrms δέχεται στο line in η κάρτα ήχου σου ;

----------


## SV1EDG

Εγώ,απλά θα συμφωνήσω με τους προλαλίσαντες.Και μιας και το έχουμε δει και ακούσει από κοντά,απλά να πω ότι είναι μοναδικό.

----------


## p.gabr

Γιαννη -κωστα ευχαριστω   Το θεμα ειναι  να δεχτεις  οτι  κατι  που σιγουρα  υστερει σε εργαστιριακες επιδοσεις ειναι  καλυτερο
Γιωργο  εαν  κοιταξεις   στο  2 ποστ   χρησιμοτοιω  μια ιδιοσσκευη για την συνδεση με τον υπολογιστη    (ποτεσιομετρο 1Μ) Αλλα  και με ενα   διαιρετη 1/20  εισαι εξασφαλισμενος ΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙO- ΠΟΤΕΣΙΟΜΕΤΡΟ - LINE IN                 σιγουρα παντως τα  3v τα αντεχει
Mαριε  ειδες  τα αποτελσματα  στα εσταιλα με email    to spectraplus  φοβερο

----------


## MAKHS

Δικαιολογημενη η ικανοποιηση σου για τη κατασκευη αφου βλεπω οτι χρησιμοποιεις γνησιες λυχνιες.Ευγε!

----------


## Phatt

Μακη τι εννοεις γνησιες λυχνιες;

----------


## ultra

[ΘΕΜΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗΣ
Θα ηθελα να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση  στο  θεμα ισχυς   
ο τροπος  που προανεφερα ειναι πραγματικος και αναφισβιτητος της μετρησης  ισχυος
Εαν ομως το συνδεουμε στο μεγαφωνο  και μετρησουμε  βλεπουμε μια πολυ μεγαλυτερη ταση στα ακρα των μεγαφωνων
παραδειγμα  17V στα 4ωμ στον  δικο μου που αντιστοιχει σε 72w . Σιγουρα καθοριστικο ρολο παιζει το Ζ των μεγαφωνων  ΟΜΩΣ δεν μπορει να ειναι μονο αυτος ο λογος . Το εχω διαπιστωσει σε ολους αυτο το φαινομενο]

Εκτος απο τα χαρακτηριστικα του μεγαφωνου που αλλοιωνουν την μετρηση (μεταβολη της αντιστασης σε σχεση με την συχνοτητα), η ονομαστικη αντισταση ενος μεγαφωνου πχ 8 Ω, μπορει να ειναι απο 6.5 μεχρι 8.5Ω.
Επισης δεν γραφεις ουτε με τι σημα οδηγουσες τον ενισχυτη σου (μουσικη, ημιτονο), ουτε με τι πολυμετρο εκανες την μετρηση της τασης (true rms η οχι).

----------


## Thanos10

Καλη η κατασκευη σου και μπραβο αλλα εχω καποια θεματα ως προς το σχεδιο βεβαια δεν εισαι εσυ ο υπευθυνος,πρωτον τροφοδοτεις τις λυχνιες με μεγαλη ταση εχουν πολυ μικρη διαφορα τασης ανοδου και σκρην και χωρις να υπαρχουν αντιστασεις, ετσι τις δουλευεις στα ορια τους και γρηγορα θα σε εγκαταλειψουν,και εκτος αυτου εχουμε και μεγαλυτερη παραμορφωση,η σωστη ταση ειναι 380ν ανοδο και 270ν στα σκρην.
Και δεν χρειαζονται ρυθμιστικα οι ενισχυτες με λυχνιες που ανεβαζουν την παραμορφωση κανε δοκιμες να δεις καλυτερα αποτελεσματα αν θες τα ρυθμιστικα βαλε εναν διακοπτη να τα βαζεις εκτος.

----------


## MAKHS

> Μακη τι εννοεις γνησιες λυχνιες;



Καλησπερα.Παναγιωτη χρησιμοποιει τις JAN 6L6WGB.Ειναι η κορφη των λυχνιων αυτης της κατηγοριας με προδιαγραφες λειτουργιας by usa army-navy (στρατιωτικων προδιαγραφων).Παντα μια λυχνια μπορεις να τη βρεις απο διαφορες εταιρειες και χωρες.Οσο αφορα την 6L6 αυτη που βλεπω στη φωτο με τα πρασινα γραμματα ειναι η JAN 6L6WGB γι΄αυτο και ξεχωριζει η κατασκευη ακομη και στο χρωμα (αυτο το μπλε της ηρεμης λειτουργιας και τελειας αποδοσης).
Να πω στο φιλο που λεει για τις τασεις οτι αυτες που εχει ειναι σωστες αν υπολογισεις 4Χ?ταση?προσαρμογη εξοδου.Αν ηταν αλλου τυπου 6L6 μπορει να ειχε προβλημα αλλα τωρα δεν νομιζω.

----------


## Phatt

Ε πες ετσι! Με το γνησιες εννοεις JAN.Το ψιλιαστηκα αλλα δεν ημουν σιγουρος οποτε ειπα να ρωτησω...Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Thanos10

Να απαντησω στον φιλο  που λεει για τις τασεις εγω δεν ειπα οτι ειναι λαθος ειπα οτι δουλευει τις λυχνιες στα ορια τους οι λυχνιες δεν ειναι τρανζιστορ,λογο καλης ποιοτητας θα αντεξουν λιγο παραπανω ,και μην ξεχνας οτι με τον τροπο πολωσης  περνεις τα μεγιστα απο την λυχνια.

----------


## MAKHS

Θανο, δεν εχεις αδικο για τις τασεις.
Σιγουρα ειναι στα ορια αλλα εχει σημασια ο συγκεκριμενος τυπος WGB οχι GB(ταξη ΑΒ1.360 βολτ ανοδο,270 βολτ σκριν.εξοδος 26.5 βατ) και ο αριθμος που χρησιμοποιει (4).Γι΄αυτο ειμαστε εδω.Για να τα σχολιαζουμε.Ηι Ηι.

----------


## Thanos10

Μακη οι λυχνιες ειναι πολυ καλες απλα εγω θα ηθελα να μου κανουν παρεα περισσοτερες ωρες και γιαυτο θα τις δουλευα με τις τασης που ειπα 380ν ανοδο και270ν σκρην,τωρα 3βαττ η 5βαττ δεν θα ειχαν και πολυ σημασια,αποτι ξερεις οι λυχνιες ειναι και ακριβες.
Ειπα βεβαια και για τα ρυθμιστικα που τα θεωρω λαθος για ενισχυτες λυχνιες.

----------


## MAKHS

Σωστο.Μπορεις να ριξεις τις τασεις για πιο ¨ξεκουραστη¨λειτουργια.Υποθετω οτι ο φιλος αφου δει τις πρωτες ενδειξεις πιθανον να το κανει.Παντως ειναι πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη.

----------


## p.gabr

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ συγνωμη αργησα  πολλα  μηνηματα θα προσπαθησω να απαντησω
 
κοιτα και αυτο 470 σκριν 475 ανοδο -48 πολωση   εγω  νομιζω  οτι τις  χαιδευω  οσο αναφορα  τα ρυθμιστικα  εαν ενοεις της αναστροφης  φασεως τα θεωρω απαραιτητα γιατι με αυτο τον τροπο καταβασα την παραμορφωση κατω του 1%  οι εcc  83  δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι  και τα δυο τριοδικα ειναιι ιδια  Εχω μια σιλβανια  καινουργια που βγαζει 5% παρ.  οσο αναφορα  της πολωσης   ειναι 10 στροφων  ακριβειας και με αυτα μπορεσα να καταλαβω  που επρεπε να σταματησω   Ετσι στα 160ma εχω μια πολυ καλυ λειτουργεια  Στα 200 εχω ακομα 0.2 % λιγοτερη παραμορφωση αλλα δεν νομιζω να αξιζει τον κοπο. ΚΟΙΤΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ H παραμορφωση  ειναι  γραμμενη  στο δευτερο μικρο  παραθηρο  δεξια  το  THD 
και τωρα τελευταια  εχω   0.8% στα 34 w      Επισεις  υπαρχει ενας αλλος πινακας εκει THD ANALYZER που διχνει  ποσο παραμορφωση υπαρχει ξεκινωντας σταδιακα απο 0.1w-33w  Δεν νομιζω να τα πετυχαινα ολα αυτα χωρις ρυθμιστικα   Ευχαριστω αλλα βεβαια  δεν ειναι τελειος ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ HAM AKOMA  ΚΑΙ SINAD ΛΙΓΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΟ   ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΥΩΩΩΩΩΩ  ααα και  της  αναδρασης  απο τον μ/τ εχοδου  ειναι προχειρα για να ισσοροπησω τα δυο καναλία χρειζεται  μονο ενα     ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ  ΣΥΝΗΜΕΝΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΠΑΛΙ

----------


## p.gabr

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ
Και κατι αλλο που το εχω γραψει αλλα ισως δεν το παρατηρησατε
εχω δυο επιλογες στην ταση 430 το hi και 390 το low
αυτο γινεται με την προσθεση στην μεσαια λυψη μιας ανορθωμενης τασεως 28v ac που ειχε ο μετασχηματιστης και σκεφτηκα ετσι να εκμεταλευτω .Βεβαια οπως και πολυ πολυ σωστα αναφερατε η διαφορα αυτη  1.2 v τελικα στην εξοδο  περιπου 5 w  μικρη διαφορα εχει στο ακουσμα
Τελος θα ηθελα να πω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο οσοι δεν εχουν ελεξει τον ενισχυτη τους ας το δικιμασουν  και μονο  στις λυχνιες να αλλαξουν θεση  θα δουνε διαφορα
Και για τον κωστα οι μετρησεις αυτες γινανε σε 5.1ωμ ωμικο φορτιο με εξωτερικη γενητρια  ημιτονικου σηματος.οι τασεις που ανεφερα rms
Μακη εισαι γατος οι λυχνιες ειναι οπως τις αναφερεις και θανο πολυ σωστες οι παρατηρησεις σου

----------


## WIZARD

ωραια δουλεια !!!

----------


## ultra

Και για τον κωστα οι μετρησεις αυτες γινανε σε 5.1ωμ ωμικο φορτιο με εξωτερικη γενητρια  ημιτονικου σηματος.οι τασεις που ανεφερα rms

Αν εχεις ταση εξοδου 17V στα 5.1Ω, τοτε η ισχυς σου δεν ειναι 72W αλλα 56-57W...

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστω  γιαννη
Κωστα  δεν προσεξες ολες τις απαντησεις  για να μην τα  ξαναγραφω  τον τροπο μετρησης ισχυος τον αναφερω  στην απαντηση   13  . Ρωτησα ομως και κατι αλλο  που δεν απαντηθηκε
τα μουσικα watts τι ειναι  και πως τα μετρανε?  Και τα μεγαφωνα που αναφερονται σε ΜΟΥΣΙΚΑ watts    δηλαδη τι???

----------


## Thanos10

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ συγνωμη αργησα  πολλα  μηνηματα θα προσπαθησω να απαντησω
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19401 
> κοιτα και αυτο 470 σκριν 475 ανοδο -48 πολωση   εγω  νομιζω  οτι τις  χαιδευω  οσο αναφορα  τα ρυθμιστικα  εαν ενοεις της αναστροφης  φασεως τα θεωρω απαραιτητα γιατι με αυτο τον τροπο καταβασα την παραμορφωση κατω του 1%  οι εcc  83  δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι  και τα δυο τριοδικα ειναιι ιδια  Εχω μια σιλβανια  καινουργια που βγαζει 5% παρ.  οσο αναφορα  της πολωσης   ειναι 10 στροφων  ακριβειας και με αυτα μπορεσα να καταλαβω  που επρεπε να σταματησω   Ετσι στα 160ma εχω μια πολυ καλυ λειτουργεια  Στα 200 εχω ακομα 0.2 % λιγοτερη παραμορφωση αλλα δεν νομιζω να αξιζει τον κοπο. ΚΟΙΤΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ H παραμορφωση  ειναι  γραμμενη  στο δευτερο μικρο  παραθηρο  δεξια  το  THD 
> και τωρα τελευταια  εχω   0.8% στα 34 w      Επισεις  υπαρχει ενας αλλος πινακας εκει THD ANALYZER που διχνει  ποσο παραμορφωση υπαρχει ξεκινωντας σταδιακα απο 0.1w-33w  Δεν νομιζω να τα πετυχαινα ολα αυτα χωρις ρυθμιστικα   Ευχαριστω αλλα βεβαια  δεν ειναι τελειος ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ HAM AKOMA  ΚΑΙ SINAD ΛΙΓΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΟ   ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΥΩΩΩΩΩΩ  ααα και  της  αναδρασης  απο τον μ/τ εχοδου  ειναι προχειρα για να ισσοροπησω τα δυο καναλία χρειζεται  μονο ενα     ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ  ΣΥΝΗΜΕΝΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΠΑΛΙ



 Παναγιωτη στο νετ υπαρχουν πολλα σχεδια για διαφορες κατασκευες αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και σωστα, τα ρυθμιστικα προσθετουν παραμορφωση και μονο παραμορφωση ρυθμισε τα πριμα μαχιμου που συνηθως εκει τα βαζουμε και τα μπασα στην μεση και κανε μετρησεις να δεις.
Τις μετρησεις να τις κανεις με παλμογραφο και γεννητρια.

----------


## kentar

> Παναγιωτη στο νετ υπαρχουν πολλα σχεδια για διαφορες κατασκευες αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και σωστα, τα ρυθμιστικα προσθετουν παραμορφωση και μονο παραμορφωση ρυθμισε τα πριμα μαχιμου που συνηθως εκει τα βαζουμε και τα μπασα στην μεση και κανε μετρησεις να δεις.
> Τις μετρησεις να τις κανεις με παλμογραφο και γεννητρια.




Ειδικα το τετράγωνο βγαίνει σκέτο καρδιογράφημα.

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν γινονται μετρησεις με καρτες ηχου απο PC,δεν δινουν σωστες μετρησεις.

----------


## kentar

> Δεν γινονται μετρησεις με καρτες ηχου απο PC,δεν δινουν σωστες μετρησεις.



Σωστα .Aκομη και ο παλμογραφος σου δινει μια γενική εικονα.
Χωρίς γεννητρια χαμηλης παραμορφωσης , ποιοτικο φορτιο , και παραμορφωσιμετρο για audio δεν μπορεις να μετρησεις σωστα.
Προσφατα ειδα live μέτρηση λαμπάτου με τελειο ημιτονο στον παλμογραφο και παραμορφωση 3% στο 1 Watt.
Οι σωστές και ακριβεις μετρησεις για audio ειναι μια διαδικασια  που αν δεν εχει κάποιος τα καταλληλα εργαλεια καλύτερα να μην το επικαλειται.
Αυτο φυσικα δεν σημαινει οτι ενα μηχανημα με καλυτερες μετρησεις  ακουγεται πάντα καλυτερα απο ένα αλλο με υποδεεστερες.

----------


## p.gabr

Χαιρομαι  που υπαρχει συναιχεια  στο θεμα  .Εγω  δεν ηθελα να δειξω οτι εχω φτειαξει τον καλυτερο ενισχυτη ηθελα απλως να δειξω οτι  μπορουμε να τον ελενξουμε και να τον βελτιωσουμε με εναν  απλο εξοπλισμο.   . Για τα   tone control  συμφωνω απολυτως . αλλα ομως ειναι πολυ ωραια στην λειτουργεια τους αυτα μου εχουν προσθεσει και ενα σχετικο sinad.  η εισοδος στο δικτυωμα ΤΟΝΕ ειναι 21v rms  και στην εξοδο 1.4 (20+db) θα μπορουσα να κατεβαζα την ευαισθησια και να ειχα υψηλοτερο sinad .
Για εισοδο με τετραγωνικο παλμο εφοσον υπαρχουν  tone  τοτε σιγουρα  δεν ειναι  φλατ  γιατι ο ελεγχος με τετραγωνικο παλμο ειναι μια αποικονιση της καμπυλης αποκρισης εαν προσθεσης πριμα αυξανεται η αρχη του παλμου εαν μπασα το τελος   επισυναπτω    και αυτη την εικονα ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΟΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΒΥΘΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ 700-2000ΗΖ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 1.5 DB


τελος  θα δειξω  και αυτο  Στους 10 khz  to ενα καναλι εχει 0.65 thd και το αλλο 1.4 γιατι δεν εχω βαλει τους ιδιους πυκνωτες  
 
ΤΩΡΑ ΕΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥΣ 
Γιατι οταν αλλαζεις μια λυχνια και σου δειχνει5% και η αλλη 1%  δεν μπορει αυτο να μην ειναι βελτιωση
Και κατι αλλο η γεννητρια εχει ελεγχθη  και συνδεθηκε   στο line in  διχνει  0.1 thd  δεν μπορεις να βασιστεις  σε αυτο?

----------


## kentar

Συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι με μια καλη καρτα ηχου μπορεις να βελτιωσεις το μηχανημα σου.
Σου δινει μια γενικη εικόνα.Η ενσταση μου εγκειται στην απολυτη αξιοπιστια των μετρησεων.

Κι εγω είμαι υπερ της μη χρησιμοποιησης tone control, η τουλαχιστον ας υπαρχουν αλλα με δυνατοτητα source direct.
Επειδη ψάχνω για σχετικά οικονομικούς μ/σ εξόδου , αυτος που χρησιμοποιεις  τι συμπεριφορα έχει πάνω απο τους 15 khz και αν γνωρίζεις
Η Hammond εχει αντιστοιχους και στα 8 Ωμ ;

----------


## p.gabr

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ οπως ολοι ξερουμε  ο μτ εξοδου ειναι το α και το ω  ομως  η   hammond εχει αρκετα - πολυ αξιοπιστους μτ και πολυ οικονομικους  μετα  τους 15κζ -20 υπαρχει μια πτωση γυρω στα 3db αν θελεις  να το  ξαναμετρησω
Με ενα μικρο ποσοστο ανδαρσης ακολουθει πολυ καλα μεχρι τους 23   Για    παραμορφωση  δεν μπορω να σου πω  γιατι  δεν ακολουθει απο κει πανω  σωστα η καρτα 
Αυτος που χρησιμοποιω 35 W εχει 39 ευρο απο το tube town υπαρχει στην  σειρα 1650  πολλοι αλλοι που μπορεις να διαλεξεις με 69 ευρο σε αυτα τα  watts
εχω χρησιμοποιησει και τον 1750η  25 W 34 EURO αν θυμαμαι καλα στην  προηγουμενη κατασκευη 6v6 και γενικα ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστιμενος
αααα   υπαρχει παραμορφωση  κατω απο τα 70ηζ  εχω παρει μετρηση 1.6  και  οσο καταιβαινεις ακομα περισοτερο  αλλα για αυτο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος  γιατι δεν εχω  συνδεσει απ ευθειας την γεννητρια να το τεσταρω    Για  ΟΛΛΑ τα αλλα επιτρεψτε μου να ειμαι σιγουρος
μπορεις να δεις τους μτ  η απο το τυbe town η απο το site  της hammond

----------


## p.gabr

Γιωργο  μετρησα τον μτ  σκετο   επειδη  ομως  ειναι εξαρτημα εταιριας  πρεπει να ειμαστε  πολυ προσεκτικοι  σε αυτα που γραφουμε
θα αναφερω τον τροπο
Εβαλα εισοδο τερματισμενη στα 4κω απο την γαννητρια 10vrms στο πρωτευων και  5 ω τερματησα το δευτερευων  τιλιγμα .
Ειχα εξοδο 300mv  οπως  περιμενα  και ειχα μια γραμμικη συμπεριφορα απο 17ηζ εως 16κηζ 300mv Στους - 21 κ  250 mv- Στους 29  ΚΗΖ 210mv ητοι -3db Aυτα μετρησα  ετσι οπως  εγω νομιζω  χωρις αυτο να το  θεωρω απολυτο τεστ
Τελος κατι που ξεχασα εχτες  αυτος ο μ/τ 1750j   βγαινει απο την εταιρια   με κωδικο  (1750j update) 4-8-16  ωμ εξοδου  αλλα το τube town δεν τον περιλαμβανει στους καταλογους http://www.hammondmfg.com/guitarLineOT.htm
Εαν ομως ενδιαφερεσαι για αυτον στειλτους ενα εμαιλ  και απαντουν την ιδια ωρα ακομα και  κυριακη

----------


## ultra

> Ειδικα το τετράγωνο βγαίνει σκέτο καρδιογράφημα.



χε χε χε, απιστευτο, ε?  κι ομως....

Για τελευταια φορα, και για αποφυγη παραπανω παρεξηγησεων, τοσο το "καρδιογραφημα" του kentar, οσο και η παραπανω απαντηση μου σε αυτο , δεν 

αναφερονται στην παρουσιαση του pgabr, αλλα στο post #45.

----------


## paraskevas3

παιδια γεια!θελω να σας κανω μια ερωτηση,αν αλαξω τιν λυχνια ΕCC83 με μια PCF802 η με μια PCL805 PCL85.PCL86 θα δουλεψει ο ενισχειτης; :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## spirakos

Oχι δεν εχουν καμια σχεση.Η μια ειναι διπλοτριοδος και οι αλλες τριοπεντοδες

----------


## p.gabr

Πετρο  προκειται για διαφορετικες λυχνιες οπως αναφερει και ο Σπυρος  Σου προτεινω  μια διευθυνση που μπορεις να βλεπεις τα χαρακτηριστικα   http://frank.pocnet.net/sheetsE.html

----------


## p.gabr

Επειδη  νομιζω οτι το θεμα αυτο ολοκληρωθηκε   θελω να σας ευχαριστησω ολλους για την συμετοχη σας στο θεμα αυτο για τα καλα λογια αλλα και για τις παρατηρησεις . ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΕΠΙΣΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ στις μετρησεις χρησιμοποιηθηκαν τα εξης προγραματα΄'' το spectraplus 5.0.... trueRTA...KAI * OscilloMeter 
*

----------


## Costis Ni

Επειδή είναι ενδιαφέρον το θέμα και η κατασκευή πανέμορφη, κοίταξα το διαγραμμα, και στη γωνία έιδα "Ampeg SB-12". O γκούγκλ μου έβγαλε αυτό.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19831
Ενισχυτής ηλεκτρικής κιθάρας δεν είναι αυτό? Αρα το θέλεις για κιθάρα, γιατί δικάναλο όμως? Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή, μακάρι κααααποτε να φτασο το επίπεδό σου σ' αυτά που φτιάχνω...

----------


## p.gabr

Eυχαριστω κωστα
Nαι ο ενισχητης ειναι αυτος που ειδες επελεξα να δοκιμασω αυτο το σχεδιο που ειναι λιγο δυσκολο και τελικα βγηκε καλο Hθελα αυτο γιατι μου αρεσει να εχει ρυθμιστικα tone Παντως εαν σου περναει απο το μυαλο να φτειαξεις  αξιζει να ασχοληθεις θελει ομως πολυ μερακι και πολυ υπομονη (αργα τα ζα)για να το φτειαξης και να καμαρωνεις

----------


## Costis Ni

Τώρα... φίλε με έστειλες.... Αν ήθελες ενισχυτή με ρυθμιστικά τόνου, βρίσκεισ σχέδιο στερεοφωνικού  ενισχυτή με ρυθμιστικά τόνου. Αν δεν βρείς, υπάρχουν και ελεύθερα  ποργράμματα για να υπολογίσεις το κύκλωμα των ρυθμιστικών. Πάντως δεν  φτιάχνεις ενισχυτή κιθάρας! Ο σκοπός και οι στόχοι του σχεδιασμού του  είναι τελείως διαφορετικοί, με αποτέλεσμα να έχεις προβλήματα. Δεν έχεις  κάτι που δεν δουλεύει καθόλου, αλλά είναι σαν να μπαίνεις στην εθνική  με τρακτέρ.

Εχω φτιάξει ήδη ενισχυτή κιθάρας (για χρήση κιθάρας  :Biggrin: ) με σχέδιο όμως όχι δικό μου, και τώρα φτιάχνω ενισχυτή στερεο με EL34 σχέδιο δικό μου. Είμαι στη δοκιμαστική κατασκευή και έλεγχο. Επίσης έχω το ελάττωμα να θέλω να το δώ στον παλμογράφο πρίν κρυώσει η τελευταία κόληση  :Biggrin: .

----------


## p.gabr

φιλε κωστα σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια σε αυτο που φταχνεις και συμφωνω απολυτως σε αυτο που γραφεις ...Επίσης έχω το ελάττωμα να θέλω να το δώ στον παλμογράφο πρίν κρυώσει η τελευταία κόληση  :Biggrin: .
σχεδια ειδα εκαντονταδες με ολους τους τροπους και αποφασισα να κινηθω   επανω σε αυτο εχοντας τις γνωσεις να αντιμετωπισω κατι που δεν θα μου  αρεσε
ομως λιγο πολυ τα σχεδια ειναι σχεδον τα ιδια ο τροπος αναδρασης διαφερει και οι τασεις Εξ αλλου εαν δουλευεις πανω σε κοσες μπορεις να αλαξεις οτι θες η και ολα
Ηθελα ομως να πω οτι ηταν πολυ πιο ευκολου να χρησιμοποιησεις ενα σχεδιο χωρις τοne με αναδραση στο αρχικο σταδιο παρα αυτο.Ομως εαν προσεξες καλα αυτα που εχω επισυναψει  θα ηθελα να μου πεις σε ποιο σημειο υστερει απο στερεοφωνικο και που ειναι το λαθος  Τι δεν σου αρεσει απο τα χαρακτηριστικα ?

----------


## Costis Ni

Κατ' αρχάς να σου πώ μπράβο που ενδιαφέρεσαι ν αλλάξεις κάτι που θεωρείς "τελειωμένο". Για πολλούς από εμάς είναι η μεγαλυτερη καταρα!
Λοιπον, οι ενισχυτές για κιθάρα έχουν απόκριση συχνοτήτων από 80 μέχρι περιπου 5000-8000 κ΄ύκλους το πολύ, παραπάνω έιναι άχρηστο. Στο στερεωφωνικό μας θέλουμε απο 20 μέχρι 20.000 ιδανικά. Στο σχέδιο βλέπω οτι στην είσοδο έχει ενα πυκνωτάκι παράληλο με μια αντίσταση. Χωρίς να κάτσω να το υπολογίσω πού κόβει ακριβώς, αυτό κόβει τις υψηλές συχνότητες που για τη κιθάρα είναι άχρηστες. Τα μπάσσα κόβονται από τον πυκνωτή που είναι σε σειρα με το βόλιουμ. Βλέπω επίσης την πρωτοβουλία σου να βάλεις πυκνωτές στις καθοδους των 2 πρώτων σταδίων, αλλά σωστα η Αμπεγκ δεν είχε πυκνωτές εκεί, γιατι το κέρδοε (γκέιν) είναι πολυ μεγάλο. Το μεγάλο κέρδος στα 2 αυτά στάδια (λογω αντίστασης ανόδου 220Κ) είναι υπερβολικό για CD ας πούμε. Αρα, λογικά έχεις πρόβλημα πολύ μεγάλης ευαισθησίας εισόδου, καμμία σχέση με τα 1-2 volt RMS πυ δίνει ενα CD. Ισως να το δουλεύεις χαμηλά, αλλα ετσι σου μένει ο θόρυβος (φύσημα). 
Πηγαίνοντας παρακάτω, χωρις πάλι να μπορώ να σου πώ ακριβώς (είμαι διακοπές) , τα ρυθμιστικά του τόνου πιθανοτατα είναι στις συχνότητες της κιθάρας, (1000-2000) και όχι εκει που τα συνιθίζουμε στα στερεο (πιό ψηλά). 
Στο στάδιο εξόδου, δεν έχει καθόλου αντιπαρασιτικές αντιστάσεις στα σκρήν. Είναι τελείως υποχρεωτικές, και καλυτερα να είναι άνθρακα. Διάβασε το χαρτί της ΚΤ66, σίγουρα θα λεει ποσα Ω προτείνεται. Αλλα και ούτε πουθενα στην προενίσχυυση έχει τέτοιες, κακώς, αλλά δεν είναι τοσο δραματικό να λείπουν απο όσο έχω δει. 
Α, και βλέπω οτι γαι την ΄πολωση στο τελικό, απλά παραλλήλισες τα 2 ποτενσιόμετρα , χωρίς απομόνωση (πυκνωτής) μεταξύ τους. Αυτό θα κάνει το... σπρώξε με το... τράβα (push pull) να έχουν αλληλεπίδραση, δεν το θέλουμε αυτό. Α, και γιατί γέιωσες την ανάδραση; (ο έξτρα πυκνωτής).

εεεε αυτά, αμα το κοιτάξω θα δω κι αλλα ισως. 

Στη διάθεσή σου.

----------


## p.gabr

Μπραβο κωστα οι παρατηρησεις ειναι αυτες που δινουν εξηγησεις
αρχιζω... οι δυο πυκνωτες της προενισχισης 3300-3900 pf δινουν μονο  εξτρα πριμα πανω απο 6 κηζ                        
 Στην αναδραση ο πυκνωτης ειναι μικρης τιμης 2200pf ετσι εχουμε χαμηλοτερο ποσοτο αναδρασης στις υψηλες αρα μεγαλυτερη ενισχηση  γιατι απο 15 κηζ ειχα σταδιακη  πτωση οταν ελεγχα τον
 τελικο ( με εισοδο 1.4 v στην δευτερη λυχνια.) 
Στα σκριν δοκιμασα αντιστασεις 1κ αλλα δεν ειχε απολυτως καμια διαφορα στην αναλυση με σπεκτρυμ eτσι δεν προσθεσα
Παραλειψη μου εχω προσθεσει δυο πυκνωτες 1μ στις μεσαιες λυψεις των ρυθμιστικων πολωσεως

----------


## p.gabr

Σχεδιο  ιδιοσυσκευης για 15 w out   για την συνδεση με τον υπολογιστη
Για μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε 1 ΜΩ  ΠΟΤΕΣΙΟΜΕΤΡΟ

για μεγαλυτερη ισχυ χρησιμοποιουμε αναλογο συνδιασμο

----------


## p.gabr

με μεγαλη χαρα δεχτηκα σημερα ενα μαιλ απο diy aydio project
ηταν η αναγγελια οτι δημοσιευσαν τις φoτογραφιες του ενισχητου μου που τους ειχα στειλει
τον μαρτιο 


http://diyaudioprojects.com/Gallery/...ge.php?pid=676
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Gallery/...ge.php?pid=675
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Gallery/...ge.php?pid=674

----------


## ikaros1978

μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο! αυτο θα πει παγκοσμια αναγνωριση!!!!

----------


## ultra

Γεια σου ρε Παναγιωτη INTERNATIONAL !

EYΓΕ !

----------


## p.gabr

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  Βαγγελη και κωστα 


εσυ μη  παραπονιεσαι   βαγγελη θα εισαι ο προτεινομενος VIP ΤΟΥ FORUM

----------


## navar

λογικό , αφού είναι και κουκλί ο άτιμος !

----------


## NUKE

Να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο γιατι ψηνω να φτιαξω και εγω εναν. αν θελεις να συνδεσεις πικαπ πανω πρεπει να φτιαξεις και προενισχυτη? και φανταζομαι λαμπατο αν θες να εχεις την υποτιθεμενη καλη ποιοτητα.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο γιατι ψηνω να φτιαξω και εγω εναν. αν θελεις να συνδεσεις πικαπ πανω πρεπει να φτιαξεις και προενισχυτη? και φανταζομαι λαμπατο αν θες να εχεις την υποτιθεμενη καλη ποιοτητα.



Θέλει και προενισχυτή βέβαια, αλλά αυτό είναι πιο δύσκολο να πετύχει με λυχνίες (λόγω του πολύ χαμηλού σήματος). Ο Γούγλης έιναι φίλος σου.

----------


## kentar

Παναγιώτη τωρα που μπηκες στα μεγαλα διεθνη σαλονια θα καταδεχεσαι
να δειχνεις και καμμια κατασκευη σε μας τους ταπεινους ; :Tongue2: 

Μπραβο . Οι ικανοτητες αργα η γρηγορα αποκαλύπτονται.

----------


## SV1EDG

International πραγματικά ο Παναγιώτης !!

----------


## p.gabr

ηθελα να σας ευχαριστησω ολους εσας πραγματικα  για τα καλα σας λογια
τωρα  δεν πιστευα ποτε οτι αυτοι θα το βαζανε γιατι το ειχα στειλει απο τον μαρτιο
ομως  η απαντηση τους εχθες ηταν  για μενα συγκινιτικη  περασαν και τις τρεις  φοτο  που συνηθως περνουν μια  γιατι ηταν δυσκολο να απορριψουν καποια ειπαν
και  μου ζητησαν εαν εχω να προσθεσω η να αναφερω κατι αλλο συμπληρωματικα γιατι τους ενδιαφερει
εγω εχω δοσει και τον φακελο με ολα τα σχεδια και τις ανφορες ελεγχου  που τους αρεσαν  
τωρα για τον χαρη να πω οτι ο λαμπατος προενισχυτης για πικαπ ειναι λιγο δυσκολο και θα ανοιξω ενα νεο θεμα για αυτο εαν μπορω σημερα να το συζητησουμε

----------


## Dimitris AR

Παναγιωτη συγχαρητηρια και απο εμενα για την πολυ ωραια σου κατασκευη ( αν και πολυ αργα αλα ξερεις οτι τωρα προσφατα γραφτηκα στο φορουμ ) .
   Σχετικα με το σχεδιο να πω κατι που δεν ειπωθηκε απο κανεναν αλλον , και συγκεκριμενα για το phase splitter που ειναι τυπου paraphase , αυτου του ειδους αναστροφεις δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο για ενισχυτη ηχου ( ξερω προκειται για ενισχυτη κιθαρας οπως προαναθερθηκε πριν απο αλλο μελος ) τετοιου ειδους αναστροφεις εχουν μαγαλες διαφορες στις αντιστασεις εξοδου των δυο τριοδων που των αποτελουν ( της V2 12AX7 στο σχεδιο στο ποστ #2 ) επισης εχουν και διαφορες transient time μεταξυ τους , διοτι η κατω τριοδος του αναστροφεα παιρνει το σημα της μειωμενο απο την εξοδο της πανω τριοδου μεσω του διαιρετη τασης που αποτελειται απο τις αντιστασεις 470Κ και 510Κ και το ενισχυει , αρα το σημα για να φτασει στην  κατω λυχνια εξοδου V4 6L6 περναει απο ενα σταδιο παραπανω που ειναι αυτο της κατω τριοδου του αναστροφεα . 
   Να πω οτι πολυ καλα εκανες και εβαλες το τριμερ 50Κ στον αναστροφεα για να μπορτεσεις να τον ρυθμισεις ( να εχεις δηλαδη ιδιο πλατος τασης στις δυο εξοδους του αναστροφεα ) .
   Μικραινοντας το Volume απο 1Μ σε 250Κ κανεις ζημια στα μπασα διοτι ετσι η συχνοτητα αποκοπης του φιλτρου RC ( volume + 0,01μF ) μετατοπιζεται πιο ψηλα , μπορεις να αυξεισεις την τιμη του πυκνωτη μεχρι τα 220nF και λιγο παραπανω εαν θελεις , επισης κατι αλλο που θα εκανα εαν ειχα φτιαξει εγω αυτον τον ενισχυτη  , ειναι να καταργησεις τελειως το πρωτο σταδιο ( θα πρεπει ομως να διατηρησεις την ταση τροφοδοσιας του δευτερου σταδιου στα 316V ) διοτι κατα την γνωμη μου μονο ζημια κανει στο ηχο για πολλους λογους , θα πεσει λιγο το gain του ενισχυτη , αλα βλεπω οτι το εχεις αυξησει πολυ βαζοντας πυκνωτες στις καθοδους των δυο πρωτων σταδιων .

----------


## p.gabr

Δημητρη 

Ευχαριστω για τις παρατηρησεις ,
Αυτες ειναι που μας κανουν να μαθαινουμε κατι παραπανω, καθως και να ξεσκονιζουμε τα βιβλια ωστε να δοσουμε μια σωστη απαντηση

ΑΠΟΛΟΓΙΑ

Κατ αρχην ουτα και εγω ειμαι παλιος  ,πριν ενα περιπου χρονο  γραφτηκα εδω.  Εδειξα αυτον με τις 6V6 που ειχα τελειωσει  και μετα με τις 6L6   που ειχα ηδοι  ξεκινησει
Στο διαστημα αυτο του ενος ετους πολλα εμαθα εδω.
Εκανα ομως μεγαλο λαθος στην παρουσιαση λογω απειριας...πιστευα οτι θα ρωτηθουν πραγματα και θα απαντουσα
Για τον λογο αυτον δεν τα εδωσα και σωστα και αναλυτικα

Παμε τωρα σε οσα μου σημειωσες

Οταν ξεκινησα αυτο που με απασχολουσε περισοτερο ηταν κατα ποσο θα ταιριαξει ο μ/τ εξοδου.απο κει και περα τιποτα δεν με φοβιζε Η επιλογη να φτειαχνεις τον ενισχυτη με κοσσες σου δινει το πλεονεκτημα να κανεις οτι θελεις

Αφου λοιπον εφτιαξε το σταδιο εξοδου και τον αναστροφεα το δοκιμασα και πηρα πραγματικα καλλυτερα αποτελεσματα και απο αυτα που περιμενα

Τωρα για το ποτεσιομετρο που μου λες το γνωριζω 
Εαν αφηνα την τιμη αυτην 1 ΜΩΜ εχουμε αισθητη πτωση στις υψηλες λογω της χωριτικοτητας του οδηγου πλεγματος
Το φαινομενο αυτο ηταν πολυ αισθητο, ειδικα οταν το volume ειναι χαμηλο, μιας και προστιθεται σε σειρα μεγαλη αντισταση
Για να το αντιμετωπισουν αυτο, παλαιοτερα βαζαν ενα πυκνωτη 500pf στο επανω ακρο του ποτεσιομετρου και στην μεσαια ληψη
Αυτο δεν το ηθελα 


ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΖΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΣΩΣΤΩ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ 100n

 Στις αντιστασεις καθοδου του προενισχυτη , εχει προστεθει πυκωτης μονο 3,9 n κατι που ενισχυσε  τις υψηλες πανω απο 10 κηζ γιατι στους 20 ημουν κατω απο 4 db
Ολα λοιπον πηγαν καλα και αυτο οφειλεται στις δοκιμες και στις μετρησεις
..................................................  .........................
Να δειξω ξανα την καμπυλη αποκρισης οπου υπηρχε μια πτωση 2db στις μεσαιες


..................................................  .........................


τον ψαλιδισμο στο φουλ  και τις αρμονικες που δημιουργουνται
και στα δυο καναλια .και οπως βλεπεις ειναι ιδια

..................................................  ..

Το γραφημα αυτο που γινεται ανεβαζοντας απο πολυ μικρη σταθμη το σημα εισοδου, εως οτου ο ενισχυτης αποκτησει την μεγιστη ισχυ
Το αποτελεσμα αυτης της μετρησης σου διχνει ,ποσο γραμμικος ειναι ο ενισχυτης και ποσο ταιριασμενο ειναι το ματσινκ
ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 30 ΜΙΛΙΒΑΤΤ  ΕΩΣ ΤΑ 30 ΒΑΤΤ ειναι σχεδον κατω του 1%

..................................................  ..


 Και την αναλυση παραμορφωσεων ολων των αρμονικων

Να πω τελος οτι ολα αυτα τα γραφημματα τραβηχτηκαν σε διαφορετικες στιγμες της κατασκευης και διορθωθηκαν ακομα περισσοτερο

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κανεις αρχειοθετηση σωστη ,καθ την ολη διαρκεια των ελεγχων
..................................................  ..

Ολες ομως αυτες οι μετρησεις ειναι αρκετα δυσκολες , πρεπει να ξερεις τι ζητας , να μπορεις να ερμηνευσεις και να αναλυσεις την καθε μετρηση


Αυτο ειναι που θα σε σπρωξει ,και θα σε οδηγησει να τον βελτιωσεις

Εχω ομως ξαναπει οτι δεν ειναι απολυτως σωστες ,αλλα σιγουρα ομως εχεις ενα μετρο συγκρισης

----------

moutoulos (29-02-12)

----------


## Dimitris AR

Παναγιωτη ,  μου αρεσει που πηρες ενα σχεδιο και το παιδευσες και εκανες καποιες τροποποιησεις ετσι ωστε να πετυχεις καλυτερο ηχο , και οχι απλα να φτιαξεις ενα σχεδιο οπως ειναι και μονο , αυτο δειχνει οτι εισαι εξυπνος , οτι το ψαχνεις αρκετα και εχεις θεληση να μαθεις . 

    Μερικες φορες ομως καποιος που το κανει αυτο πεφτει σε καποια λαθη , ας πουμε στις καθοδους που εβαλες πυκνωτες 3,9nF  ναι μεν αυτοι αυξανουν την ενισχυση στα πριμα ( που εαν θελεις την γνωμη μου τετοιες λυσεις ειναι λαθος τις θεωρω ολιγον τι "αλχημειες" ) αλα δεν το εψαξες παραπερα να βρεις γιατι ο ενισχυτης  δεν ειχε καλη αποδοση στα πριμα πριν βαλεις αυτους τους πυκνωτες , ο λογος ειναι απλος διοτι αυτος ο ενισχυτης προοριζοταν για κιθαρα και ετσι δεν ενδιεφεραν τον σχεδιαστη πολυ τα πριμα οπως και αλλες παραμετρους στον ενισχυτη .

       Εννοω οτι καλυτερα ειναι να καταπολεμας το κακο στην ριζα του και οχι να καταφευγεις σε τετοιες λυσεις , λεγοντας στο προηγουμενο μου ποστ να καταργησεις το πρωτο σταδιο το ειπα διοτι αυτο το σταδιο εχει πολυ υψηλη αντισταση εξοδου  ( εχει και αυτο το δικτυωμα 100Κ//5nF στην εισοδο ) , διοτι οχι μονο απο τον σχεδιασμο του φαινεται αυτο , αλα και το οτι παιρνει την εξοδο απο το πανω ακρως της 220Κ και οχι απο την ανοδο με συνεπεια να μεγαλωνει ακομα παραπανω η αντισταση εξοδου (  αυτο το κανει για να μην εχει πολυ gain o ενισχυτης )  , με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορει να οδηγησει το επομενο σταδιο καλα  ( γενικα σταδια ενισχυσης με πολυ μεγαλη αντισταση εξοδου καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται διοτι γονατιζει η αποδοση τους στα πριμα απο τις χωρητικοτητες εισοδου και Miller του επομενου σταδιου )  , μετα απο αυτο ακολουθει το ποτενσιομετρο 1ΜΩ που ενω οπως ειπες εχει αρνητικη επιδραση στα πριμα ( λογο χωρητικοτητων εισοδου αλα και Miller του επομενου σταδιου  ) απο την αλλη ομως δεν ζοριζε την υψηλη αντισταση εξοδου του προηγουμενου σταδιου , μικραινοντας το ομως στα 250Κ ζοριζεις το προηγουμενο σταδιο , δηλ καταφερες να φτιαξεις κατι ενω "χαλασες"  κατι αλλο , γιαυτο θα ηταν καλυτερα να φυγει αυτο το σταδιο παντελως ( αυτο φυσικα εαν θελεις να πειραματιστεις παραπερα με αυτον τον ενισχυτη ) να βαλεις ενα ποτενσιομετρο 100Κ για volume και εναν πυκνωτη εισοδου 470nF και μετα θα δεις οτι δεν χρειαζεται και ο πυκνωτης 3,9nF στην καθοδο του δευτερου σταδιου  . 

   Δεν ακουσα την γνωμη σου για τον αναστροφεα φασης Paraphase , επισης να πω οτι καλα εκανες και προσθεσες την αντισταση 270Κ απο την μεσαια ληψη του Bass προς την γη .

   Οσο για τις μετρησεις καλα κανεις και μετρας τις παραμορφωσεις και αυτο σε βοηθησε να τις μειωσεις , ας πουμε εγω δεν μετραω καθολου παραμορφωσεις αλα ξερω ποια κυκλωματα - τοπολογιες εχουν χαμηλες παραμορφωσεις  και εφαρμοζω σε αυτα διαφορα κολπα για να μειωθουν περαιτερω οι παραμωρφωσεις ( βασιζομαι σε αυτα ) και το αποτελεσμα το ελεγχω ακουστικως μετα απο πολλες ωρες ακροασεων , οσο για την αποκριση συχνοτητας καλυτερα θα ηταν να γινοταν με μια γενητρια και εναν παλμογραφο . 

Υ.Γ. πριν τον  ψαλιδισμο ( σε πιο χαμηλη ταση εξοδου ) πως ειναι οι αρμονικες του ενισχυτη ? εχει παλι υψηλο ποσοστο 5ης αρμονικης ?

----------


## p.gabr

Αυτο ειναι!!!!

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ  ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ

Εξηγησα οτι αυτα τα ειχα ξεκινησει πριν γραφτω στο φορουμ
Απο εδω εμαθα πολλα πραγματα ΔΕΝ ΝΤΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ
Για το phase splitter δεν το ειχα ψαξει σιγουρα δεν ειναι οτι καλλυτερο ,αλλα αφου εκρινα οτι δεν εχει προβληματα το αφησα Το ειχα τεσταρει μεχρι και στα 30 βολτ rmς και πηγαινε καλα
Ενδεχομενως να εχουν και διαφορετικο Ζ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ,γιατι ασχετα αν η εξοδος και τα φορτια ειναι ιδια, η μια δεχεται και την αναδραση
Για το θεμα του transient time θα δημιουργουσε προβληματα, σε διαφορες συχνοτητες κυριως στις υψηλες πραγμα που δεν καταλαβα κατι τετοιο
 Εξ αλλου αμα κοιταξεις στο 2 ποστ αναφερω αυτο ακριβως ¨¨¨¨   ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ  ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ¨¨¨¨

Να σου δωσω λοιπον ξανα τις μετρησεις οπως τις ειχα τοτε παρει

..................................................  .......
Στα 10 w  1,9κηζ 


Στο τελος αν προσεξεις υπαρχει ανεβασμενος θορυβος πανω 10 khz
Αυτος ομως δεν ηταν υπαρκτος προερχοταν απο το καλλωδιο μεταφορας και την καρτα
Αυτο μου χαλουσε και την σωστη ενδειξη του sinand

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΤΕΣ

η επικρατεστερη αρμονικη ειναι η τριτη παντου
..................................................  .......
ΣΤΟΝ 1 ΚΗΖ  με εξοδο 11βολτ rms  περιπου 25 βαττ



..................................................  .......

 Εδω ειναι με 25 βαττ στους 600ηζ


..................................................  .......

Και αυτη ειναι σημαντικη  στους 70 ΗΖ.... αλλα δεν ειχα σημειωσει με τι ισχυ



..................................................  .......

Στους 10 κηζ . Εδω βλεπεις μια διαφορα στα δυο καναλια ,γιατι δεν ειχα βαλει  τους ιδιους πυκνωτες στην καθοδο

..................................................  .......

Και αυτη ηταν μια απο τις τελευταιες οταν τον ειχα τελειωσει .....οπου με τις διορθωσεις η ισχυς εφτανε τα 34 βαττ




Τελος να πω αυτο βγηκε και ειμαι ικανοποιημενος, χωρις να θελω να κρυψω κατι
Αν κατι θα διορθωσω ,ειναι να φταιξω συναιχη ταση για τα νηματα, γιατι υπαρχει λιγο ham, οταν εχεις τα μπασα στο φουλ
Αυτο φαινεται εξ αλλου και σε ολα τα γραφηματα οτι οι 50 ηζ ειναι ψηλα
Δεν ειναι θεμα εξωμαλυνσης της υψηλης  ,γιατι εαν προερχοταν απο εκει θα ειχαμε στους 100ΗΖ ,επειδη υπαρχει η διπλη ανορθωση


ΑΥΤΑ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ  ....ευχαριστω για την συζητηση

----------


## Dimitris AR

Παναγιωτη δεν θα πω τιποτα αλλο  , αφου εισαι ικανοποιημενος απο τον ηχο του τοτε μπραβο σου , παω πασο , απλα εγω εχω συνηθησει να ακουω τον ενισχυτη μου με χαμηλοτερες παραμορφωσεις , στην τελικη ειναι και θεμα γουστου .
   Για τον αναστροφεα πιστευω οτι φταιει και αυτος για την αποδοση του ενισχυτη στα πριμα ( ειναι ενα απο τα μειονεκτηματα του Paraphase ) επισης η δευτερη τριοδος ( η κατω ) του αναστροφεα εχει πιο χαμηλη αντισταση εξοδου ( απο την πρωτη ) διοτι δεχεται τοπικη αναδραση μεσο του πυκνωτη 0,022μF , αυτα , συγχαρητηρια και παλι και καλες ακροασεις .

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλημερα και απο εμενα! πραγματικα χωρις να θελω να υποβαθμισω αλλα project's αυτο το μηχανημα ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω δει οπτικα εως τωρα στη κοινοτητα! φυσικα διαθετω και φαντασια για το πως ακουγεται! παλιος και γω με τις λυχνιες οχι ομως σε επιπεδο ενυσχητων! δεν το συζητω οτι μπηκα για τα καλα στην μπριζα να υλοποιησω και εγω εναν δικο μου ενυσχητη με τις μαγικες el34 ! προς το παρον μελετω σχεδια διαφορα απο αλλα μελη και  σχεδον εχω καταληξει σε πρωτη φαση σε κατι απλο ωστε να αρχισω σιγα σιγα να μαθαινω το πως δουλευουν και ανταποκρινονται οι λυχνιες σε διαφορες τασεις πολωσεις κτλπ. θα αρχισω με εναν single preamplifire με την ecl82 και μετα θα ξεκινησω με το el 34 σαν ποιο ολοκληρωμενο συνολο! σ αυτη τη φαση ειμαι σε διαδικασια συγκεντρωσης υλικων οποτε ελπιζω συντομα να μπορεσω να φτιαξω κατι ωστε να αξιζει να δειξω και να χαρω μαζι σας! και παλι συγχαρητηρια για την κατασκευη και καλη συνεχεια σε ολους φυσικα και ολο και καλυτερες ακουστικα και οπτικα κατασκευες!

----------


## p.gabr

Κάλως ήρθες Κ.Κωνσταντίνε.
Ευχαριστώ για τα όμορφα λόγια αλλά  πολλά παιδιά ΕΔΩ έχουν κάνει πολύ όμορφες κατασκευές, και θα χαρούμε να χουμε και από εσάς κάτι.
 Καλή συνέχεια και μην κολλάτε  στα πολλά βαττ,  10 βαττ με κατάλληλα ηχεία βγάζουν ήχο ΑΠΊΣΤΕΥΤΟ

----------


## extrime1

Συγχαρητηρια

----------


## extrime1

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19353Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19354Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19355Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19356Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19351Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19352
>  Προσπάθησα για μια παραδοσιακή κατασκευή χαμηλού κόστους      Τα αποτελέσματα έλεγχου ληφθηκαν σε  dummy load 5ωμ    με την ιδιοσσυκευή  συνδεμένη στο  line in  του computer με κάρτα ήχου creative    και ανάλογο  software   ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ  ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ
>  Θα ηθελα να επισυναψω τον  φακελο με τις μετρησεις  αλλα ΔΙΣΤΥΧΩΣ  ΔΕΝ  ΧΩΡΑΕΙ  ΕΙΝΑΙ 3 ΜΒ   οποιος τον θελει  μπορω να τον στειλω με email .  ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ



Συγχαρητηρια Παναγιωτη
Ειναιωραια κατασκευη επιστημονικα καταρτισμενη.
Στον δικο μου ενισχυτη που εφτιαξα(L6L PUSH PULL) σκεπτομαι τις μετρησεις να της κανω με το audio tester 3.0; 
Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου;
Υπαρχει και καποιο αλλο προγραμμα;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## nick1974

> audio tester 3.0;
> 
> 
> Υπαρχει και καποιο αλλο προγραμμα;
> Ευχαριστω.



το audiotester υπαρχει ακομα η απλα το χεις απο παλια? προγραμματα φυσικα και υπαρχουν ΑΠΕΙΡΑ, απο κει και περα εξαρταται τι θες και αν σε ενδιαφερει το να ειναι δωρεαν η να βαλεις το χερι στην τσεπη. Υπαρχουν εξισου καλα προγραμματα και στις δυο κατηγοριες απλως τα πληρωμενα εχουν επι πλεον functions και καποια βγαινουν απο εταιριες που πουλανε και hardware πχ το virtins multi instruments που χρησιμοποιω εγω εχει τρελα functions παλμογραφων, γεννητριων, spectrum analyzer, και με το καταλληλο hardware μετραει και πηνια, πυκνωτες, αρμονικη παραμορφωση, αλλα και ποιοτητα δικτυου, ελεγχους inverter κτλ κτλ κτλ δηλαδη ειναι ενα πολυεργαλειο και για επαγγελματικη χρηση αλλα και για audio, ΑΝ βεβαια σε ενδιαφερει να αγορασεις το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα, το dedicated hardware και μαζι με ολα τα plugins παει σχεδον 2500 δολλαρια. Δεν ειναι ακριβο αν σε ενδιαφερει portability για επαγγελματικη χρηση αλλα αν το θες μονο για audio και για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση βεβαια ειναι overkill αφου την ιδια δουλεια την κανεις και με δωρεαν προγραμματακια σε συνδυασμο με πολυ φθηνοτερα εργαλεια. Βεβαια και το virtins μπορεις να το λειτουργησεις εξισου καλα για audio σε συνδυασμο με μια επαγγελματικη καρτα ηχου η ενα DAC σοβαρης αναλυσης (εννωειται ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ AUDIO συχνοτητες και χωρις τα επιπλεον functions μετρησεων) Αν σε ενδιαφερει, το βασικο προγραμμα νομιζω υπαρχει και σε δωρεαν trial για κανα μηνα (το βασικο προγραμμα δε γνωριζω τι απαιτησεις εχει, αλλα το πληρες εχει αρκετες... σε Ryzen 7 που το τρεχω δεν υπαρχει βεβαια κανενα θεμα αλλα σε ενα i5 τεταρτης γεννιας με 4Gb ram που το χα δοκιμασει ψιλοσερνοτανε). https://www.virtins.com/multi-instrument.shtml (αν πας σε αυτη τη λυση μη παρεις τα plugins ενα ενα αλλα δες τα σετ τι εχουν μηπως βγει φθηνοτερα. Νομιζω το LITE με τα 50 δολλαρια η το standard με τα 100 που λεει πρεπει να σε καλυπτει, αλλα τσεκαρε το. Επισεις αν θες μονο για audio δε σε ενδιαφερει να παρεις hardware η τεσπα οχι απ το δικο τους που ειναι για πιο εξειδικευμενες χρησεις)

----------


## extrime1

Παναγιωτη συγχαρητηρια .
Θα μπορουσα να εχω το σχέδιο της ιδιοκατασκευης για να μετρήσω τον ενισχυτή μου στην καρτα ήχου ;
Ευχαριστω

----------


## mikemtb

Μιλάμε για 2 αντιστασεις και ένα ποτενσιομετρο στην έξοδο του ενισχυτη.
Και τα πας στην κάρτα ήχου αριστερό κανάλι σήμα εισοδου ενισχυτή, και δεξί καναλι σήμα εξόδου..... 
Τι ενισχυτή έχεις?

----------


## nick1974

> Μιλάμε για 2 αντιστασεις και ένα ποτενσιομετρο στην έξοδο του ενισχυτη.
> Και τα πας στην κάρτα ήχου αριστερό κανάλι σήμα εισοδου ενισχυτή, και δεξί καναλι σήμα εξόδου..... 
> Τι ενισχυτή έχεις?




οτι κι αν εχει δεν πρεπει να βαλει 47K αντισταση γιατι θα βγαλει βομβο. 1-8Κ ειναι το σωστο για τετοιες καρτες.

----------

mikemtb (24-10-21)

----------


## p.gabr

Kαλησπέρα κύριοι .
Κύριε Σπυρο σχετικά με ότι ρωτάτε και για ότι σκεφτόσαστε να κάνετε  είχε γραφτεί ένα θέμα το οποίο μπορείτε και να το κατεβάσετε. 
Καλή τύχη και με προσοχή.

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76609

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Να μου επιτρέψει ο εξαιρετικός κος Παναγιώτης να πω ότι σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό έχω παρατηρήσει ότι η ενσωματωμένη γεννητρια δεν βγάζει πάνω ένα βολτ, οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα από την ίδια την γεννήτρια και αν από την έξοδο πάρεις με έναν διαιρέτη ~50Κ (43Κ+5Κ1) ή κάτι αντίστοιχο ανάλογα με την έξοδο του ενισχυτή σου, θά πάρεις μια καλή απόδοση που να δείχνει και να έχει ως αποτέλεσμα <1V εισερχόμενου σήματος. 
Οι δίοδοι προστασίας που περιγράφει ο κος Παναγιώτης είναι η μέγιστη προστασία αλλά εμένα μου παραμόρφωσαν το σήμα και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. 
Καλύτερα είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα λάπτοπ και κατά την διάρκεια των μετρήσεων να μείνει μόνο με την λειτουργία της μπαταρίας του για να μειωθεί ο εισερχόμενος θόρυβος ~10mV σε 0-2mV. 
Μια σωστή μέτρηση πριν συνδεσμολογηθεί η έξοδος του ενισχυτή μέσω του διαιρέτη με τον υπολογιστή θα σε εξασφαλίσει ότι δεν θα γίνει κάποιο λάθος εις βάρος της κάρτας ήχου και του υπολογιστή. 
Κατά τα λοιπά "ο οδηγός"  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76609 του κου Παναγιώτη είναι εξαιρετικός και αναλυτικός !!!!

----------


## nick1974

> Να μου επιτρέψει ο εξαιρετικός κος Παναγιώτης να πω ότι σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό έχω παρατηρήσει ότι η ενσωματωμένη γεννητρια δεν βγάζει πάνω ένα βολτ, οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα από την ίδια την γεννήτρια και αν από την έξοδο πάρεις με έναν διαιρέτη ~50Κ (43Κ+5Κ1) ή κάτι αντίστοιχο ανάλογα με την έξοδο του ενισχυτή σου, θά πάρεις μια καλή απόδοση που να δείχνει και να έχει ως αποτέλεσμα <1V εισερχόμενου σήματος. 
> Οι δίοδοι προστασίας που περιγράφει ο κος Παναγιώτης είναι η μέγιστη προστασία αλλά εμένα μου παραμόρφωσαν το σήμα και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. 
> Καλύτερα είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα λάπτοπ και κατά την διάρκεια των μετρήσεων να μείνει μόνο με την λειτουργία της μπαταρίας του για να μειωθεί ο εισερχόμενος θόρυβος ~10mV σε 0-2mV. 
> Μια σωστή μέτρηση πριν συνδεσμολογηθεί η έξοδος του ενισχυτή μέσω του διαιρέτη με τον υπολογιστή θα σε εξασφαλίσει ότι δεν θα γίνει κάποιο λάθος εις βάρος της κάρτας ήχου και του υπολογιστή. 
> Κατά τα λοιπά "ο οδηγός"  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76609 του κου Παναγιώτη είναι εξαιρετικός και αναλυτικός !!!!




 Δημητρη το θεμα της εμπεδισης δεν εχει να κανει με το υψος της τασης αλλα με το οτι ενω παραδοσιακα τα audio συστηματα εχουν 47Κ οι καρτες ηχου και τα ηχεια υπολογιστη παιζουν 1-10ΚΩ και οι εξοδοι ακουστικων 30-600Ω (στα φθηνα λαπτοπ προτιμησε χαμηλη εμπεδιση οχι 600ρα ). Αν πας να προσαρμοσεις με υψηλες αντιστασεις το θορυβο τον εχεις στο τσεπακι, οχι γιατι ειναι κακες οι καρτες η οι τροφοδοσιες η οτιδηποτε, αλλα γιατι δεν ειναι φτιαγμενες οι εξοδοι τους για infinity Z (ναι τα 47Κ infinity ειναι για ενα συστημα σχεδιασμενο για 1Κ ). Σε καθε περιπτωση το ασφαλεστερο οσον αφορα θορυβο ειναι τερματισμος με χαμηλη Ζ και οχι με την υψηλοτερη δυνατη  (αν πχ εχεις 600Ω εως 10ΚΩ  καλυτερα να τερματισεις γυρω στο 1Κ η αντε 2.2 και απο κει και περα τα σταδια ενισχυσης σου θα αναλαβουν τα υπολοιπα ενισχυοντας ενα ΚΑΘΑΡΟ σημα απαλλαγμενο απο θορυβους). Σε περιπτωση βεβαια που παρεμβαλεται καποιος προενισχυτης τοτε φροντιζουμε αυτος ο τερματισμος του να γινεται στην εισοδο του και την εισοδο του τελικου την κραταμε κανονικα στα 47Κ (η οπου μας βολευει τεσπα). Απο κει και περα για τελεια προσαρμογη καλυτερα να τσεκαρεις με τον τροπο του Παναγιωτη (αν και οι καινουργιες καρτες εχουν αρκετα μεγαλο range προσαρμογης και στο λενε, και μαλιστα σου γραφουν στο software που ερχεται με τον driver ποσα Ωμ βλεπουν την εξοδο σου και αν δουν μεγαλη εμπεδιση ου λενε πως εισαι infinity ενω αν δουν μικρη σου λενε πως εχεις βραχυκυκλωμα)

----------


## extrime1

Συχγαρητήρια  και καλη συνεχεια .



http://diyaudioprojects.com/Gallery/...ge.php?pid=676
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Gallery/...ge.php?pid=675
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Gallery/...ge.php?pid=674[/QUOTE]

----------


## extrime1

Ολους σας ευχαριστω θερμα .
Συγννωμη λογω εργασιας  που καθυστερω να σας απαντησω.
Συντομα θα αναρτησω φωτογραφιες .
Ο ενισχυτης ειναι o Ηafler &Keroes ultra linear amplifier με δυο 6sn7  και 6l6 push pull
Να ειστε ολοι καλα 
Πολλα συγχαρητηρια

----------

p.gabr (13-01-22)

----------

